# San Miguel lodging



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello, My husband and I are planning to visit San Miguel in July or August. We will stay for about a month. Can anyone recommend lodging that has all of the basic amenities and is affordable? We don't need fancy, just clean and functional. Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated. joanande


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

How are you defining "affordable"? Have you looked at what's available on VRBO? Also, too ... you might want to join the Yahoo Group "Civil SMA."


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

I found my first apartment in San Miguel through Craig's List. There are other lists that you can find via an internet search.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Geaux Tigers !


----------



## MelanieL (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, 

I live in San Miguel and have found good deals for friends on the Air BnB website. 

It's important to know where you want to stay. If you want to be close to the Jardin, I would suggest Centro, San Antionio, Allende, or Guadiana. 

Best of luck in your search!
Melanie


----------

